# Hope Bremssattel auf Mineralöl umgebaut - Mehr Power durch andere Geber



## Symion (29. Oktober 2019)

Da meine Testphase nun  erfolgreich beendet ist will ich hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Umbau von Hope Bremssätteln kundtun. Als Fan der britischen CNC Künste bin ich schon verschiedene Hope Bremsen gefahren. Leider fehlt mir aufgrund meines doch höheren Gewichts (ok bin auch groß) und dem Spaß an technisch schwierigen Wegen, welche langsam gefahren werden sollen, etwas Power.
Zudem bin ich einfach kein Fan mehr von DOT am Fahrrad. Weder Haut noch Lack sind hiervon ein Freund und technisch ist es nicht nötig. Das beweisen Hersteller wie Shimano oder Magura schon lange. Optisch und von der Qualität können diese jedoch mit Hope nicht mithalten. Daher kam es mir in den Sinn diese verschiedenen Welten miteinander zu verheiraten.

Inzwischen gibt es einige Gebereinheiten / Hebel die hochwertig sind (Diretissima) oder preislich (Formula Cura) sehr attraktiv.
Shimanohebel funktionieren technisch auch, machen aber leider oft Probleme und verschleißen gerne (wandernder Druckpunkt, klemmende Geberkolben). Die Plastikhebel von Magura sind leider meiner Meinung nach nur für Schönwetterfahrten geeignet.

Da für mich Power und Standhaftigkeit an vorderster Stelle stehen habe ich ausfürliche Tests mit den V4 Bremssätteln gemacht. Besonders in Verbindung mit den DRT Hebeln ist die Bremsleistung wirklich sehr hoch und die Bremse schön standfest. Dafür ist der Leerweg etwas größer als mit den Cura Hebeln. Wer kleine Finger hat und den Hebel daher nah am Lenker braucht sollte von so einer hohen hydraulischen Übersetzung eher Abstand nehmen. Der Leerweg ist aber auch nicht extrem, sondern im Bereich einer Shimano Saint.

Als Leitungen habe ich welche von Shimano genutzt, hier muss auf Geberseite nur die richtige Überwurfmutter genutzt werden. Zum Bremssattel hin habe ich zwei Oringe am Auge gelassen und Kupferscheiben oben und unten daruntergelegt. So wie bei Hope üblich.

Knackpunkt waren die Kolbendichtungen. Dicht bekommen ist das eine, ein geringer Leerweg und eine funktionierende Nachstellung das andere. Hierfür habe ich nach langer Suche und viel ausprobieren nun die passenden Kolbendichtungen gefunden. Eine Saison mit biken vom Mittel- bis zum Hochgebirge hat die dauerhafte Funktion bewiesen.

*Achtung: Für den Umbau wurden alle Dichtungen des Bremssattels auf NBR Dichtungen umgebaut (siehe zweites Bild).*

Bremsgriffe:
Trickstuff Diretissima (9mm Geber)
Formula Cura (10mm Geber)

Sättel:
Hope V4 (18/16mm Kolben)
Hope E4 (16/16mm Kolben)


Dichtungskit Bremssattel:





						Scheibenbremsen: 881 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 881 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Oktober 2019)

Eine Saison ist bei Dir 'dauerhaft'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (29. Oktober 2019)

Sehr gut   Und ich habe vor einigen tagen drüber nachgedacht ob die drt geber mit dem kleineren kolben die leistung etwas erhöhen könnte. Dann brauch ich das ja nichtmehr testen


----------



## Habitat84 (29. Oktober 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Eine Saison ist bei Dir 'dauerhaft'?



ich finde das reicht schon für eine prognose, am ende kommts drauf an ob die dichtungen mitmachen. Und entweder machen sie gleich schlapp, oder funktionieren einfach.


----------



## Symion (29. Oktober 2019)

@Robert-Ammersee 
Bei über 100kg und eine Liebe für technisch steiles Gelände würde ich sagen ja. Meine Bremse muss mehr aushalten als die der meisten in mehr Jahren. Natürlich könnte ich noch 10 Jahre warten bis ich das poste, aber dann hätte keiner was davon.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Oktober 2019)

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal, dass Du in 10 Jahren noch posten kannst. 

Auto auch schon umgebaut? Da ist noch viiiel mehr DOT-Teufelszeug drin!


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. Oktober 2019)

Cooles Projekt! Hab auch überlegt, den V4 Sattel mit dem Code-Geber zu kombinieren. Die Umbausets auf Öl find ich gut.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Oktober 2019)

Und wo kommt jetzt mehr Power her? 
Weder Royal Blood, Shimano Mineralöl noch DOT sind flüssig komprimierbar.

Also kommt die Mehrpower aus dem anderen Übersetzungsverhältnis der Gebereinheit, oder?

Wie oft musste denn dein DOT wechseln? Handschuh an, Lappen bereit gelegt, Rest an der Tankstelle entsorgen, fertig.


----------



## Symion (29. Oktober 2019)

@Robert-Ammersee 
@Alpine Maschine 
Schlecht geschlafen, Fahrrad kaputt ... Woher kommt er der Missmut?
Keiner soll hier zu Mineralöl bekehrt werden, ich bin aber am *RAD* kein Fan davon. Was soll der Vergleich mit dem Auto? Das sind doch komplett andere Rahmenbedingungen. Ich fahre am Rad bessere Federelemente als am Auto, zudem eine Luftgabel. Muss ich nun mein Auto umbauen?
Wer mit der normalen Hope V4 / E4 100% zufrieden ist kann das hier einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und gut. Wer kein Mineralöl in der Bremse mag ebenso.

Die höhere Leistung kommt durch eine andere hydraulische Übersetzung (kleinerer Geberkolbendurchmesser) und eine andere mechanische Übersetzung. Ich fahre zudem die Trickstuff Power Beläge, welche nachweislich eine höhere Bremsleistung hervorbringen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Oktober 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen


Jupp!


Symion schrieb:


> Fahrrad kaputt


Jupp!


Symion schrieb:


> Woher kommt er der Missmut?


Von mir nicht. Wollte das nur klar stellen, woher, der Unterschied kommt, denn die Headline ist missverständlich.

Machst du ja hier


Symion schrieb:


> Die höhere Leistung kommt durch eine andere hydraulische Übersetzung (kleinerer Geberkolbendurchmesser) und eine andere mechanische Übersetzung. Ich fahre zudem die Trickstuff Power Beläge, welche nachweislich eine höhere Bremsleistung hervorbringen.


Lesen ja Leute mit, die Sachen ausprobieren, die sie besser nicht ausprobieren sollten. Lesen nicht weit genug und kippen sich womöglich einfach mal das falsche Medium in die Bremse in der Hoffnung auf mehr Bremspower und kriegen dann gar keine, weil Dichtungen korrodieren oder so etwas.

Das dir das alles klar ist, war mir schnell klar. Aber wenn sich hier im Forum so umsieht, dann muss man manchmal für noch mehr Durchblick sorgen.

Haste jetzt gemacht, alles bene


----------



## Symion (29. Oktober 2019)

Habe einen Hinweis hinzugefügt um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (1. November 2019)

Ich hab den Umbau schon erfolgreich hinter mir!
Verheiratet habe ich Diretissima Hebel und V4 Sättel. 
Mit Symions Dichtungen war der Umbau an sich kein Problem, ist ja wirklich jede Dichtung dabei. Tricky war m.M.n. das Entlüften. Bei einem DRT Hebel muss man ein paar Sachen wissen und beachten und bei einem trockenen Hope Sattel genauso.
Und das ausrichten des Sattels/Beläge erfolgt weiterhin wie bei Hope gewohnt: Sattel mittig stellen und dann die Beläge durch Drücken/Pumpen ausrichten. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Druckpunkt.

Druckpunkt: gut spürbar, m.M.n aber etwas weicher als eine reine V4 o.ä.
Bremskraft:  Ordentlich. Jetzt ist meine noch nicht mal eingebremst...  Wirklich sehr ordentlich, das ganze. Jetzt schon eine ganze Ecke mehr als meine Saint vorher.

Hebelleerweg ist rund 20mm, also bestens.
Lüftspalt Belag/Scheibe etwas mehr als Hope. Weniger als Shimano.

Ich find's eine Spitzensache!!!


----------



## Symion (1. November 2019)

Top, freut mich das du mit dem Kit und dem Umbau zufrieden bist.

Der etwas längere Leerweg ggü. der originalen V4 kommt durch den kleineren Geberkolben der DRT (9mm). Damit hat man mehr Power, aber etwas mehr Weg.


----------



## MisterXT (1. November 2019)

Hab aber beim Entlüften ganz schön geflucht. Vorher waren auf den Hebeln MT5 Sättel, da ging das irgendwie besser.
Jetzt passt's aber. Okay, hinten muss ich glaub ich noch mal.

Der Kit ist top, keine Frage. Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, das die grossen Kolben ein weniger strammer als die kleinen in den Dichtungen sitzen. Vielleicht bild ich mir das aber auch nur ein? Und ob's was ausmacht? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2019)

Da ich nun seit etwa zwei Wochen von @Symion mit Mineralöldichtungen umgebaute Hope V4 Bremssättel in Form einer "Cura V4" Bremse am Rad habe, mag ich hier auch mal einen ersten Eindruck schildern.

Verbaut sind: Hope V4 Bremssättel mit den Mineralöl-Dichtungen, Cura Geber, Shimano Saint Leitungen, Trickstuff Power Beläge, das ganze befüllt mit Formula Mineralöl

Im direkten Vergleich habe ich: Hope V4 "original", Magura MT5 "original", und eine "Forgura" bestehend aus Cura Gebern und Magura MT5/4 Sätteln. Die genannten Bremsen sind mir auch mit den Trickstuff Belägen bekannt.

Bremskraft absolut bzw. benötigte Handkraft für Abbremsen bis auf Null im steilen Gelände ist auf ziemlich demselben Niveau mit MT5 original und Forgura, vielleicht eine Nuance besser. Alle genannten sind auf einem sehr hohen Niveau bezüglich der Bremsleistung bei erfreulich niedriger Handkraft, also das was man landläufig wohl als "Anker" bezeichnen würde. Im Vergleich zur V4 original eine deutliche Steigerung, an der muss man mit erheblich mehr Kraft ziehen um die Bremsleistung raus zu bekommen. (Eh klar, hydraulische Übersetzung ist größer durch kleineren Kolbendurchmesser an den Cura Gebern)

Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt ist geringer als bei Forgura und Magura MT5 original. Ein Vergleich mit Hope original ist eher wenig zielführend, weil man bei den Tech 3 Gebern den Druckpunkt per Schraube am Hebel einstellen kann, was die Cura Geber nicht haben. Der Leerweg ist mit den Hope Sätteln extrem davon abhängig, wie gut die Kolben ausgerichtet sind und wie mittig der Sattel zur Scheibe steht. Wenn alle Kolben einen gleichmäßigen Abstand zur Scheibe haben, gleichmäßig ausfahren und der Sattel penibel mittig ausgerichtet ist, ist der Leerweg recht gering. Wenn das nicht stimmt, wird der Leerweg lang und der Druckpunkt matschig. Das ist bei der Hope mit den original Tech 3 Gebern ganz genauso, hat also nichts direkt mit dem verwendeten Geber zu tun, und auch nicht mit den Mineralöldichtungen. Bei anderen 4-Kolben-Bremsen gilt das eigentlich auch, aber die Hope ist meiner Erfahrung nach im Vergleich zur z.B. MT5 mit Einzelbelägen nochmal etwas zickiger, was die penible Kolbenausrichtung angeht.
Wenn die Kolben erst mal sorgfältig zur Scheibe ausgerichtet sind, fahren sie bislang bei beiden Bremsen sehr gleichmäßig und leichtgängig aus, wenn man den Hebel betätigt. Das spricht imo für die Qualität der Kolbendichtungen.

Druckpunkt selbst ist mit den Cura Gebern etwas flexibler als mit Tech 3 Gebern, aber immer noch sehr definiert und vergleichsweise hart. Mir gefällt das sehr gut. MT original hat dank der nicht besonders steifen Gebereinheit einen deutlich flexibleren Druckpunkt. Forgura ist sehr ähnlich zur Cura V4.
Dosierung klappt sehr gut und intuitiv, wenn man mit der Charakteristik von Magura bzw Forgura vertraut und glücklich ist. Im Vergleich zu den beiden Magura-Varianten kommt die Bremskraft der Cura V4 etwas schneller sobald die Beläge an der Scheibe anliegen. Vermutlich ein Effekt der unterschiedlichen Kolbengrößen bei den Hope Sätten. Im Vergleich zu Hope original kommt die Cura V4 einiges früher und bissiger, ist aber dabei kein bisschen digital.

Standfestigkeit konnte ich noch nicht im Alpinen testen, heiß bekommen habe ich sie aber schon ohne Veränderung im Leerweg oder bei der Bremskraft festzustellen. Hier erwarte ich keine Probleme, die Hope Sättel sind seit Jahren bei mir absolut zuverlässig und das standfesteste, was mir bekannt ist (die MT5 hab ich in den Alpen und auf La Palma zweimal kleingekriegt bis zum Totalausfall, Hope V4 nie, auch nicht mit absichticher Provokation )

Die Cura Geber sind vermutlich Geschmackssache. Im Vergleich zu den Tech 3 und MT Gebern sind die Hebel recht filigran. Im ersten Moment hat man das Gefühl, garnichts in der Hand zu haben. Mit etwas Gewöhnung an das Hebelgefühl finde ich sie mittlerweile sehr gut und ergonomisch. Mein erstes Paar Cura Geber, das mit den MT Sätteln verheiratet ist, hat schon ein bisschen was mitgemacht und sich als robust erwiesen. Die Hebel bekommen mit der Zeit (bzw. wenn das Rad oft genug ins Gebüsch geflogen ist) etwas hoch-runter Spiel in der Aufhängung, was ich aber beim Fahren nicht bemerke. Meine Tech 3 und MT Hebel hatten das von Anfang an auch.

Alles in Allem bin ich aktuell sehr zufrieden. Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit und Ergonomie ist genau wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ankert und ist dabei super zu modulieren. Eine Langzeiterfahrung ist das natürlich nicht, das muss sich jetzt in den nächsten Jahren zeigen. Aber ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich, wenn es schon 1 Jahr funktioniert hat ohne Anzeichen von Veränderung der Funktion, warum sollte es dann nicht auch 2,3,... Jahre funktionieren. Auch die großen Hersteller testen ja nicht erst 10 Jahre im Feldversuch bevor sie ihre Bremsen auf den Markt werfen 

Wer sich auf ein etwas exotischeres Experiment einlassen möchte, für den finde ich das eine schöne Möglichkeit, genau die Wunschbremse zu konfigurieren. Zwei Daume hoch für den Mineralöl-Umbausatz, Danke dafür @Symion 
Meine Wunschbremse hab ich mit den mir bereits einzeln bekannten und für meine Vorstellungen als ideal befundenen Hope Sätteln und Cura Gebern jetzt wohl erst mal gefunden. Gefällt mir so gut, dass ich meine anderen beiden Sätze Hope Bremsen nun auch mit den Cura Gebern und Mineralöldichtungen umrüsten werde. Das mehr an Bremskraft bzw. die deutlich geringere nötigere Handkraft sind einfach was schönes!

PS: Dot vs Mineralöl ist mir komplett wumpe. Rein theoretisch finde ich Dot zwar vorteilhafter/besser, aber in der Praxis hat sich Mineralöl an Fahrradbremsen ja auch tausendfach und jahrelang als unproblematisch erwiesen. Daher... who cares, solange es funktioniert


----------



## Altiplano (11. November 2019)

Eine Frage an diejenigen, welche den Umbau bereits durchgeführt haben - wie kriegt ihr denn die Kolben raus? Leicht rauspumpen und dann mit der Zange?


----------



## Symion (11. November 2019)

Die Kolben welche später später zum Rad zeigen gleichmäßig rauspumpen. Die anderen zwei immer wieder reindrücken. 
Wenn der erste rausgegangen ist den anderen weit rausgepumpten mit den Fingern entfernen. 
Bei den übrigen das Werkzeug nutzen um die Kolben Deckel zu entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2019)

Den Mineralöl-Umbau hab ich zwar nicht selber gemacht, aber die original Kolben/Kolbendichtungen bereits an mehreren Bremsen ersetzt.
Trick zur Arbeitserleichterung: ich fixiere die beiden Kolben, die hinter den Deckeln sitzen, zunächst mit starken Kabelbindern, damit ich mich um die beiden nicht kümmern muss, während ich die beiden nabenseitigen Kolben rauspumpe.

Vorsicht mit Einsatz der Zange, die Kolben sind recht spröde.


----------



## Symion (12. November 2019)

Da die Kolbenaußendurchmesser gleichzeitig auch Dichtfläche sind, sollte man diese nur mit Fingern / Handschuhe anpacken.
Mit einer Zange hat man die Ruck Zuck kaputt gemacht, sorgt für Undichtigkeiten wenn sie wieder montiert sind.


----------



## Altiplano (12. November 2019)

Danke für Tips - das war auch meine Sorge, dass man die Kolben beschädigen kann. Hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass man sie einfach mit den Fingern herausbekommt. Dann habe ich evtl. ein Projekt für den Winter.


----------



## Symion (12. November 2019)

Gibt auch ein Video auf YT bei dem man das meiste gut erkennen kann. Wichtig ist die ersten zwei Kolben möglichst gleichmäßig weit raus zu pumpen. Wenn der Erste dann rausfällt bekommt man den Zweiten in der Regel gut zu greifen.
Zum entnehmen der zwei Kolben unter den Deckeln wird das Hope Bore Cap Tool benötigt (~9€):
HTTCTC - Mono M4 Large HOPE X2 / E4 / V4 / M4 Large


----------



## maxracingshox (14. November 2019)

Sehr geile Sache! Ich war auch ganz kurz davor die Dichtungen zu kaufen und die neuen XT Bremshebel an meine V4 Sättel zu montieren. Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit mit Guide RSC Hebeln - eine traumhafte Kombination, aber irgendwie muss man ja immer basteln   
Jedenfalls habe ich mich wegen der Materialqualität und Ersatzteilepolitik gegen Shimano entschieden. Stattdessen habe ich die Guide Geber mit MT5 Sätteln verheiratet (vllt. die erste Sragura?). Kein wirklicher Unterschied, aber spürbar steifer ist sie dadurch geworden.


----------



## Altiplano (14. November 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Sehr geile Sache! Ich war auch ganz kurz davor die Dichtungen zu kaufen und die neuen XT Bremshebel an meine V4 Sättel zu montieren. Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit mit Guide RSC Hebeln - eine traumhafte Kombination, aber irgendwie muss man ja immer basteln
> Jedenfalls habe ich mich wegen der Materialqualität und Ersatzteilepolitik gegen Shimano entschieden. Stattdessen habe ich die Guide Geber mit MT5 Sätteln verheiratet (vllt. die erste Sragura?). Kein wirklicher Unterschied, aber spürbar steifer ist sie dadurch geworden.


Wie das? SRAM Guide ist doch für DOT?


----------



## maxracingshox (14. November 2019)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Wie das? SRAM Guide ist doch für DOT?


Kurz um: reines Silkonöl. Ist der Hauptbestandteil von DOT 5.
Funktioniert wunderbar, ist Hautpflegend, ungiftig, altert _nicht_, verträgt sich mit allen Dichtungen, gibts für 17€ den Liter - was will man mehr?
Mit DOT Resten ist es zur Not mischbar, mit Mineralöl sollte man es m.E.n auf gar keinen Fall mischen; die Bremsanlage muss also vorher zerlegt und gereinigt werden.


----------



## NoDope61 (26. November 2019)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Eine Frage an diejenigen, welche den Umbau bereits durchgeführt haben - wie kriegt ihr denn die Kolben raus? Leicht rauspumpen und dann mit der Zange?


Mit Druckluft
LG


----------



## maxracingshox (26. November 2019)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Eine Frage an diejenigen, welche den Umbau bereits durchgeführt haben - wie kriegt ihr denn die Kolben raus? Leicht rauspumpen und dann mit der Zange?


Erst die "verschlossene" Seite rauspumpen, dann die bore caps aufschrauben und die letzten beiden rausdrücken.


----------



## Symion (26. November 2019)

Exakt. Tool hierfür habe ich auch oben verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Dezember 2019)

Passen die Hope Anschlüsse eigentlich an die Direttissima Geber?


----------



## Symion (10. Dezember 2019)

Nein, es braucht für den Anschluß ein anderes Fitting.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. Januar 2020)

Nun gibt´s von mir auch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zur Mineralöl-Hope. 

Zuerst ist zu sagen, dass die Hope V4 an zwei Rädern über viele Jahre eine sehr zuverlässige Bremse war. Die Bremskraft war nicht überwältigend, aber nachdem ein passender Belag (Uberbike Race Matrix) gefunden war, eigentlich ausreichend.

Nachdem ich schon lange mit den Direttissima Gebern geliebäugelt hatte, aber meine treuen Hopes nicht in der Restekiste verschwinden lassen wollte, musste die Kombination Direttissima V4 unbedingt her. Ich hatte auch lange nach den passenden Dichtungen gesucht. Mit dem Kit von @Symion hat der Umbau problemlos funktioniert. 
Das Lüftspiel ist minimal größer als mit den EPDM Dichtungen. In Kombination mit der hydr./mech. Übersetzung der Direttissima ergibt sich ein größerer Leerweg als miti den Tech3 Hebeln. Dieser liegt bei ~25-28mm, gemessen in der Rundung am Hebelende. Das kommt einem erstmal viel vor, wenn man an die Hope gewöhnt ist. Auch der Druckpunkt ist sehr weich, aber definiert. Man kann am Druckpunkt angekommen, problemlos 2cm weiter ziehen. So fühlen sich aber auch Maxima und Direttissima an. 

Wie fährt sich die Trickstuff V4 nun? Anders! Die Bremse ist viel bissiger, aber trotzdem noch gut dosierbar. Allerdings nicht mehr in dem Maße wie es die Hope war. Es geht jetzt eher in Richtung MT5/7. Den angesprochen weichen Druckpunkt nimmt man beim Fahren gar nicht wahr, da es einfach sehr wenig Handkraft braucht. Die Bremskraft an sich ist schon fast absurd. Es ist schon länger her, dass ich Maxima und Direttissima getestet habe, daher fällt ein Vergleich schwer. Rein rechnerisch sollte die Kombination fast auf Höhe der Maxima sein. Im Freundeskreis haben wir mal durchgetauscht. Den meisten war es zu viel, auf dem Trail wollte damit keiner fahren. In steilen technischen Passagen habe ich mich schnell an die Bremse gewöhnt. Bei Nässe aus hohen Tempo verzögern, hat aber 3 Touren gebraucht. 

Fazit: Eien sehr beeindruckende Bremse. Das Thema ist wohl für die nächsten Jahre erledigt. Der Härtetest über den Sommer steht natürlich noch aus, aber da bin ich zuversichtlich. DOT oder Mineralöl ist mir übrigens egal, aber die Direttissima Geber erfordern nun einmal Mineralöl.


----------



## Muetzinger (15. Januar 2020)

Also hab mich vor diesem thread ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht mit dem Thema befasst, aber gibt's denn allgemein die Möglichkeit trotzdem weiter Stahlflex Leitungen zu verwenden?


----------



## Route66 (17. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte @Hendrik1988  und @scylla und dem @Symion  fürs Austüfteln und Bereitstellen der Dichtsätze 

Ich hab die Hope Tech3E4 auch seit einer weile am Bike (nach silberner M4 und schwarzer Mono M4) und bin ehrlich gesagt ganz angenehm von der Power überrascht. Beläge sind noch die original gelieferten (organischen ?) drauf. 
Hatte da ursprünglich mehr Bedenken nachdem ich jetzt am letzten Bike eine Shimano XT M8000 hatte und damit mehr als zufrieden bin. Gerade die Mono M4 war manchmal doch schon sehr schwächlich, und das am XC Racer.... 




Symion schrieb:


> Bremsgriffe:
> Trickstuff Diretissima (9mm Geber)
> Formula Cura (10mm Geber)
> 
> ...





Symion schrieb:


> Die höhere Leistung kommt durch eine andere hydraulische Übersetzung (kleinerer Geberkolbendurchmesser) und eine andere mechanische Übersetzung. Ich fahre zudem die Trickstuff Power Beläge, welche nachweislich eine höhere Bremsleistung hervorbringen.



Mal rein interessehalber: 
was haben denn die Geber der SRAM Guide RSC, Shimano XT M8000 / M8020 für Kolbendurchmesser?
Und die Tech3 Hebel von Hope ?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. Januar 2020)

Mix 'n' Match: MTB Brake Database
					

Brakes  General Etiquette: Please only edit values if: a) you know what you're doing, and b) can post a photo with vernier caliper showing the measurement in the Ridemonkey "frankenbrake" thread MC Diameter Accuracy: Please note that Master (MC) piston diameter in mm has large impact on hydraulic...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. Januar 2020)

Hat schon jemand die E4 auf Mineralöl umgebaut? Mich würde der Leerweg im Vergleich zur V4 interessieren. Ich bin der Meinung die E4 mit den normalen EPDM Dichtungen stellt die Beläge eher nach.


----------



## Symion (25. Januar 2020)

Der ist geringer, da weniger Kolbenfläche bewegt wird. Aber sind keine Welten, sondern nur kleine Unterschiede.
Der Leerweg ist abhängig von der hydraulischen Überstzung und der Nachstellung durch die Kolbendichtung.
Größere hydrl. Übersetzung sorgt für mehr Kraft an der Bremse, bei größeren Hebelweg.

Das ist auch der Grund warum einige alte Scheibenbrmsen einen kurzen Leerweg haben und einen sehr harten Druckpunkt haben. Aber auch wenig Bremsleistung bei gleicher Handkraft.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (25. Januar 2020)

Von welchen Faktoren der Leerweg abhängt, ist mir schon klar. Der Unterschied im Lüftspiel zwischen E4 und V4 mit EPDM-Dichtungen(für DOT) und damit im Leerweg ist aber schon spürbar.

Fürs Zweitrad überlege ich ob es eine Direttissima-E4 oder RX4 Kombination wird. Die V4 ist zu viel des Guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb-Joe (25. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand eine Quelle für V4 Bremssättel?
Ich hab schon die üblichen verdächtigen Shops abgegrast - ohne Erfolg.


----------



## esmirald_h (25. Januar 2020)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Quelle für V4 Bremssättel?
> Ich hab schon die üblichen verdächtigen Shops abgegrast - ohne Erfolg.








						V4 Complete Caliper
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Hope V4 Complete Bremssattel - Brake Spares bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				











						Sort Brake Hope V4 Schwarz um     145,00 € statt     145,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				









						Scheibenbremskörper HOPE V4 Schwarz | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Scheibenbremskörper HOPE V4 Schwarz ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## Mtb-Joe (25. Januar 2020)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> V4 Complete Caliper
> 
> 
> Bestellen Sie Ihre Hope V4 Complete Bremssattel - Brake Spares bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.
> ...


Vielen Dank - alltricks und probikeshop hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar; bei wiggle konnte man mir keinen Liefertermin nennen.
Was ich noch vergessen habe: gewünschte Farbe ist silber?


----------



## esmirald_h (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## Transalb (28. Januar 2020)

Dieses Umbaukit ist eine Offenbarung!

Nach vielen Jahren mittelmäßiger Bremsen (AVID, SRAM, SHIMANO) erhoffte ich mir mit der Direttissima ein Ende meiner langen Suche.
Leider besteht die DRT nur aus dem Hebel – der C41 Sattel ist keine Neuheit und wurde vom Vorgänger übernommen. Erst der Maxima Sattel (gleiche Reibfläche wie Hope V4) genügt meinen hohen Ansprüchen (gibt´s leider nicht einzeln).

Bis dato waren meine besten zwei Bremsen die Hope V4 sowie Magura MT5/7. Die Hebel der Magura sind unfassbar hässlich und mit dem Tech3 von Hope bin ich leider haptisch nie richtig warm geworden. Der DRT Hebel ist überragend gut, wer den mal hatte möchte nichts anderes mehr.

Die Idee war nun den DRT Hebel mit MT5/7 Sattel zu verheiraten. Das scheitert leider daran, dass für Goodridge Stahlflex (fahre nichts anderes mehr) kein M6 vorhanden ist. Plan B war den Sattel aufbohren und ein M6 Gewinde zu applizieren.
Zum Glück bin ich dann auf das Umbau-Set gestoßen und dachte mir einen Versuch ist es Wert. Die folgende Konfiguration habe ich nun:

Diretissima Hebel mit gefräster Klemmung
Goodridge Stahlflex Leitung mit Goodridge Edelstahl Fittings
Hope V4 Sattel umgebaut
Trickstuff Power Beläge
Hope V4 vented 203 mm
Danico Bionol Öl
Zuerst sollten die Intend Aero Bremsscheiben in 2,2 x 203 mm es mit der V4 aufnehmen, dann wurde aber doch lieber auf die V4 vented gewechselt. Dünne Scheiben können aus meiner Sicht nur betriebssicher verwendet werden, wenn die Bremse überfüllt wird. Auch die Kolben fahren zu weit aus.
Entlüften ist die größte Herausforderung bei diesem Umbau. Geht nur senkrecht mit Druck / Unterdruck und sehr – sehr viel Zeit. Dann aber ergibt sich ein Druckpunkt mit minimalem Leerweg und annähernd knallhartem „Dong“ wie bei der reinen Direttissima.
Mittlerweile wird ein zweites Set umgebaut, hoffentlich sind die Dichtungen Langzeitstabil. Danke an den Ersteller für diese außergewöhnliche Modifikation.

Was ich mir für die Zukunft wünschen würde:
Trickstuff Maxima in schwarz und einzeln erwerbbar
Trickstuff Power Plus Beläge (silber) für die V4
Trickstuff Dächle in Stärke 2,2-2,3 mm


----------



## Symion (28. Januar 2020)

Freut mich das der Umbau dir zu einer zufriedenstellenden Bremse verholfen hat .

Bin sicher das du damit auch lange problemfrei fahren kannst, die Dichtungen sind hochwertig.
Das sorgsame entlüften ist wirklich eine etwas zeitaufwändig, lohnt sich aber. Meine Erfahrung, die auch @Hendrik1988 gemacht hat, ist das der Leerweg nach ein paar tausend Hm nochmal etwas geringer wird. Ansonsten gibt es bisher keine Probleme und auch keine negativen Rückmeldungen bezüglich der Kits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollcarbone (1. Februar 2020)

Servus,
ich möchte  einen X2 Flatmount- Bremssattel auf Mineralöldichtungen umbauen, damit ich ihn mit Campa- Rennrad Hebeln (und 140er Scheibe) kombinieren kann.
Wie habt ihr die Dichtungen bei NBR oder den anderen bekommen, jede ausgebaut und nachgemessen, oder gibt es irgendwo Kit, ich finde zumindest bei NBR nicht viel womit ich was anfangen kann. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Transalb (2. Februar 2020)

Mit welchem Schmiermittel habt ihr denn den Einbau der Dichtungen und der Kolben gemacht?
Nach meiner Erwartung müssen die Kolben mit zwei Fingern zu montieren sein (ohne Gewalt).

Erster Versuch mit Öl (Bionol) war nicht erfolgreich, zweiter Versuch mit Hunter Silicone Lubricant auch nicht.
Dritter Versuch mit "Castrol Red Rubber Grease" brachte das gewünschte Ergebnis.
Habe Dichtungen, Kolben und Zylinder damit geschmiert.
Erhoffe mir mit Fett/Öl einen dauerhaften Betrieb ohne Kolben mobilisieren -> bei DOT ja leider des öfteren nötig.


----------



## Symion (2. Februar 2020)

@vollcarbone
Die X2 müsste 22mm Kolben besitzen. Um hierfür passende Kantringe zu bekommen müsste man die Kolben ausbauen und die Dichtung / Nut vermessen. Ob man dann passende Ringe findet ist damit aber nicht sichergestellt.

@Transalb
Habe sowohl geölt und leicht gefettet eingebaut. Mit Fett kommt drückt sich Anfangs im Betrieb länger was raus, ist nicht ganz ideal und man sollte die Kolben nach den ersten Touren ggf. nochmal reinigen.
Wenn sich ein Kolben nicht mit moderater Kraft reindrücken lässt, dann rausnehmen und den Sitz der Dichtung überprüfen. Ggf. den Ring nochmal ein- und ausbauen.
Extrem wichtig ist das wirklich axiale einsetzen und belasten der Kolben. Der Spalt ist sehr klein und die Teile verkanten daher ganz gerne. Da braucht es dann Geduld.


----------



## vollcarbone (4. Februar 2020)

Danke schon mal, ich habe mal bei Motorrad- Kupplungsausgleichsbehältern gehört, dass Dichtungen für Bremsflüssigkeit immer auch Öl aushalten würden, nur umgekehrt nicht. Hört sich zwar einerseits plausibel an, da  Öl ja nicht so aggressiv ist wie Bremsflüssigkeit, andererseits bräuchte dann ja jede Firma nur die Dichtungen für DOT verbauen, wenn es so einfach wäre.


----------



## maxracingshox (5. Februar 2020)

vollcarbone schrieb:


> Danke schon mal, ich habe mal bei Motorrad- Kupplungsausgleichsbehältern gehört, dass Dichtungen für Bremsflüssigkeit immer auch Öl aushalten würden, nur umgekehrt nicht. Hört sich zwar einerseits plausibel an, da  Öl ja nicht so aggressiv ist wie Bremsflüssigkeit, andererseits bräuchte dann ja jede Firma nur die Dichtungen für DOT verbauen, wenn es so einfach wäre.


Oh Gott, nein, bei der Aussage rollen sich einem ja die Fußnägel hoch...
Wenn Du es genau wissen willst: Kommt gängiges Mineralöl an Dot geeignete Dichtungen, quellen diese binnen Stunden so derb, dass eine Bremse in ihrer Funktion entwertet ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Februar 2020)

Wer mit DOT keine Probleme hat: Der Hebel der Hayes Dominion müsste ähnliche Drücke erzeugen können, wie der der Dirretissima.


----------



## danimaniac (27. Februar 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wer mit DOT keine Probleme hat: Der Hebel der Hayes Dominion müsste ähnliche Drücke erzeugen können, wie der der Dirretissima.


Ich hatte Hayes mal geschrieben deswegen. Der Master Zylinder von denen soll 9,15mm Durchmesser haben (DRT=9mm)
bei der mechanischen Übersetzung schrieben sie nur "ab 5,7". DRT laut einer kursierenden Tabelle (Quelle im ridemonkey Forum) 6,6
Damit gerechnet sollte eine V4 DRT Kombi etwa 20% stärker sein als die A4/V4 Kombi.
Dies ist allerdings rein dem mechanischen Hebel zuzuordnen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Fittinge/Leitung ich brauche, wenn ich die DRT Hebel mit der V4 vereinen, aber keine Stahlflex Leitungen verwenden will?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. März 2020)

Bei mir funktionieren die Trickstuff Anschlüsse für Kunststoffleitungen am Direttissima Hebel und die normalen Hope Anschlüsse am Sattel zusammen mit der Trickstuff Beta Leitung. Die Leitung passt aber gerade so in die Hope Anschlüsse, ist aber komplett dicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionieren die Trickstuff Anschlüsse für Kunststoffleitungen am Direttissima Hebel und die normalen Hope Anschlüsse am Sattel zusammen mit der Trickstuff Beta Leitung. Die Leitung passt aber gerade so in die Hope Anschlüsse, ist aber komplett dicht.


Danke. Viellleicht könnte man auch die Goodridge Anschlüsse für Hope in die TS Leitung schrauben?

Edit: Geht. TS Kevlar Leitungen sind mit Goodridge Fittingen kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalb (7. März 2020)

V4 Sattel M6x1 -> Hope Standard Stützhülse, Olive, Überwurfmutter, Anschlußstück und Dichtungen
DRT Geber M8x0,75 Male -> Anschluss (Beta) für DRT-Pumpe

Die Goodridge Überwurfmutter benötigt >5,7 mm Leitungsdurchmesser!
Glaube auch nicht dass ohne Teflon Inliner es dauerhaft dicht ist.
Würde davon abraten Kunststoff / Alu zu verbauen -> Stahlflex / Edelstahl ist signifikant besser


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

Transalb schrieb:


> Würde davon abraten Kunststoff / Alu zu verbauen -> Stahlflex / Edelstahl ist signifikant besser


Bezüglich der Dichtigkeit oder worin ist das besser? Ich hatte die Goodridge schon einmal. Einen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen. Woher bekomme ich denn die Hope Teile einzeln?


----------



## MisterXT (8. März 2020)

Auch kein Unterschied im Druckpunkt?
Den würde ich nämlich gern am HR noch verbessern. 

Jetzt verbaut ist die TS Beta mit TS Fittingen und Anschlüssen ringsum.


----------



## MisterXT (8. März 2020)

Gelöscht, weil doppelt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Jetzt verbaut ist die TS Beta mit TS Fittingen und Anschlüssen ringsum.


Ich habe gerade von André eine Nachricht bekommen. Der TS Banjo passt unten an den Hope Sattel.

Da ich erst einmal nur die VR Bremse umrüsten werde, bin ich schon gespannt, wie sich die Druckpunkte anfühlen werden. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Leerweg der Hope/TS Bremse länger sein wird.


----------



## MisterXT (9. März 2020)

Jo, passt und sieht aus wie dafür gemacht. 
Kannst aber prinzipiell jeden Ringleitungsanschluss dafür nehmen. Mit Ausnahme von Magura haben die alle 6mm Innendurchmesser.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich die Kolben raus bekomme. Ich habe den Sattel einzeln bestellt.


----------



## S-H-A (9. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von André eine Nachricht bekommen. Der TS Banjo passt unten an den Hope Sattel.
> 
> Da ich erst einmal nur die VR Bremse umrüsten werde, bin ich schon gespannt, wie sich die Druckpunkte anfühlen werden. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Leerweg der Hope/TS Bremse länger sein wird.


Warum bastelst du? Was stimmt mit der Bremse nicht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warum bastelst du? Was stimmt mit der Bremse nicht?


Weil ich Lust habe. Ich hatte ja vorher die 223mm Bremsscheibe an der Lyrik und die Power war schon geil. Nun zurück auf der 203er möchte ich irgendwie wieder mehr Power. 

Kurz: Weil ich nen Knall habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalb (9. März 2020)

(Vorausgesetzt die Bremse ist intensiv entlüftet worden und zu 99% luftfrei)

Vorteile Stahlflex:


Optik und Haltbarkeit
Knick und stauch resistent
Dosierbarkeit und Druckpunkt
Verkürzte Ansprechzeit
Edelstahl Fittings können endlos wiederverwendet werden
Nachteile:


Gewicht
Die Standard Hope Fittings gibt´s bei Bike24.

Hatte die originale Direttissima von Plastik auf Stahl umgerüstet mit spürbarer Verbesserung beim Druckpunkt. Gerade dem DRT Geber kommt eine unnachgiebige Leitung sehr entgegen.


----------



## maxracingshox (9. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich die Kolben raus bekomme. Ich habe den Sattel einzeln bestellt.





maxracingshox schrieb:


> Erst die "verschlossene" Seite rauspumpen, dann die bore caps aufschrauben und die letzten beiden rausdrücken.


?‍♀️ 
Sag bescheid, wenn Du das V4 bore cap tool brauchst.


----------



## MisterXT (9. März 2020)

Bei den hinteren, „verschlossenen“ darauf achten, das sie möglichst gleichzeitig rauskommen.  Sonst hast du Spaß.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> ?‍♀️
> Sag bescheid, wenn Du das V4 bore cap tool brauchst.


Bescheid.



MisterXT schrieb:


> Bei den hinteren, „verschlossenen“ darauf achten, das sie möglichst gleichzeitig rauskommen.  Sonst hast du Spaß.


Ich hatte an Druckluft gedacht aber vielleicht befülle ich die Bremse einfach nur mal kurz und pump die Kolben raus.


----------



## Mtb-Joe (11. März 2020)

Ich habe an meinem unbefüllten V4 Sattel die Kolben mit Druckluft rausgepumpt.
Das ist in wenigen Sekunden passiert!


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2020)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem unbefüllten V4 Sattel die Kolben mit Druckluft rausgepumpt.
> Das ist in wenigen Sekunden passiert!


Wie und was hast du an den Sattel angeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (11. März 2020)

Beim V4 Sattel hatte ich auch schon mit einer mit Seifenwasser befüllten 20 ml Einwegspritze Erfolg, die ich von Hand, über dem Waschbecken, in den Leitungsanschluss gepresst und Druck darauf gegeben habe.
Per Rexgummi habe ich einen dünnen Gabelschlüssel in der Mitte fixiert, damit sich alle Kolben gleichzeitig treffen.
Sobald alle Kolben ausgefahren sind, kann man den Gabelschlüssel entfernen und die Kolben mit den Fingerspitzen einzeln rausziehen.
Am V4 Sattel lässt sich eigentlich echt entspannt arbeiten


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2020)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Beim V4 Sattel hatte ich auch schon mit einer mit Seifenwasser befüllten 20 ml Einwegspritze Erfolg, die ich von Hand, über dem Waschbecken, in den Leitungsanschluss gepresst und Druck darauf gegeben habe.
> Per Rexgummi habe ich einen dünnen Gabelschlüssel in der Mitte fixiert, damit sich alle Kolben gleichzeitig treffen.
> Sobald alle Kolben ausgefahren sind, kann man den Gabelschlüssel entfernen und die Kolben mit den Fingerspitzen einzeln rausziehen.
> Am V4 Sattel lässt sich eigentlich echt entspannt arbeiten


Danke. Dann schau ich mal was ich mache. Ich würde die äußeren Kolben mit Kabelbindern fixieren und dann die inneren rausdrücken.


----------



## Mtb-Joe (12. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Dann schau ich mal was ich mache. Ich würde die äußeren Kolben mit Kabelbindern fixieren und dann die inneren rausdrücken.


Das hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Ich habe eine Ausblaspistole anstelle der Hohlschraube angesetzt.
Die Kolben kommen schneller als man die Finger aus dem Sattel ziehen kann. Falls einer der Kolben direkt rausploppt, kann man die Öffnung eifnach mit einem Finger abdichten.


----------



## Symion (18. Juli 2020)

So mal ein kleines Update. 


Ein Kumpel fährt DRT + Magura Sättel, das Gefühl bei seiner Bremse war immer anders. Über perfektes entlüften und justage konnte ich dann etwas rausholen. Eine gute Anleitung gibt es bei Trickstuff, hier wird auch auf den Hoch- und Niederdruckbereich eingegangen. Zusätzlich habe ich bei meiner Erstbefüllung nach dem ersten Fluid hin- und herdrücken den Bremshebel gezogen und dann mit der Spritze am Sattel massiv Unterdruck aufgebaut (pulsierender Vorgangn). Damit bekommt man dann auch die Bläschen welche sich in den Dichtungsnuten festhalten.

Einen weiteren großen Sprung hat gestern der Umbau auf Stahlflex umgebaut. War da erst skeptisch, aber die Übersetzung ist so hoch das normale Leitungen da immer einen recht flexiblen Druckpunkt erzeugen.
Hatte davor eine Leitung von Hope und eine von Magura genutzt. Fühlte sich bei beiden gleich an.

Zusätzlich empfehle ich bei jedem Belagswechsel die Kolbem kurz zu reinigen (etwas rauspumpen, dann Bremsenreiniger) und danach mit einem Q-Tip Silikonöl auf die Kolben aufzutragen. Zurückdrücken und überschüssiges Öl abwischen. Die Kolben laufen dann so viel besser, was zu kleinerem Leerweg und homogenerem Belagsverschleiß führt. Nehme hierfür das von Hope empfohlene "HOPE Silikon Öl Hunter", ist schön dickflüssig und kostet nicht die Welt.

Nun ist sie wirklich so wie man sich das vorstellt. Kurzer Leerweg, definierter fester Druckpunkt und Leistung ohne Ende.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (17. September 2020)

Könnte einer eventuell nochmal genau beschreiben wie man die Direttissima Pumpe und den Hope Sattel am besten entlüftet?


----------



## Symion (17. September 2020)

Bei Trickstuff gibt es eine Anleitung, die funktioniert auch mit dem Hopesattel.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (17. September 2020)

So hab ich es jetzt nochmal gemacht. Kam zwar keine Luft mehr raus aber das erneute ausrichten hat nochmal viel gebracht. Ist es normal das nach dem Umbau auf Mineralöl die größeren Kolben sich schwerer bewegen lassen als die kleinen ?


----------



## Symion (17. September 2020)

Ja das ist so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

Symion schrieb:


> Ja das ist so.


Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum beim Auftragen des Silikonöls auf die Kolben sich der Hebelweg verkürzen sollte (was er bei mir gemacht hat, jetzt aber wieder bei Status Quo ist). Klar kommen die Kolben dadurch wahrscheinlich leichter raus, aber sie gehen auch leichter wieder rein oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler.

Übrigens ist im Ausgleichsbehälter einer DRT Pumpe nicht genügend Öl drin um die V4 Kolben alle an einen 3mm Inbus heranzupumpen. Irgendwann ist Schluss und der Letzte geht nicht weiter nach draußen, weil keine Flüssigkeit mehr vorhanden ist oder so... Was ist oben dann eigentlich, wenn die gesamte Flüssigkeit in Leitung und Sattel verschwindet? Vakuum?


----------



## Cr3wstyle (13. Oktober 2020)

Also ich konnte die Kolben ganz raus pumpen. Hat allerdings etwas gedauert aber geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (13. Oktober 2020)

Luft.


----------



## write-only (13. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar kommen die Kolben dadurch wahrscheinlich leichter raus, aber sie gehen auch leichter wieder rein oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler.


Die Kolben gehen nur "rein" durch das Zurückbiegen der Quadringe.
Beim Rausdrücken biegen sich die Quadringe so lange bis die Hafreibung überwunden wird und dann rutschen die Kolben durch die Dichtung. So funktioniert die Belagsnachstellung.
Wenn jetzt die Haftreibung zwischen Kolben und Quadring vermindert wird biegen sich die Quadringe weniger durch weil dir Kolben früher rutschen.
Lässt man nun die Bremse los werden die Kolben weniger weit zurückgestellt und somit ist der Belagsabstand geringer und der Druckpunkt kommt früher.

Hier eine Animation dazu:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/avid-juciy-five-schaerfer-stellen.282127/#post-3764851


----------



## Transalb (16. Oktober 2020)

Habe nun die umgebaute V4 an mehreren Bikes ausgiebig in den Alpen getestet.
Nach vielen tausend Höhenmesser bin ich nach wie vor restlos begeistert von der Bremse!

Mittlerweile dauerhaft auf die grünen Pro-Beläge von Galfer gewechselt.
Die Pro lassen sich ausgezeichnet dosieren, zudem rubbeln sie nicht und müssen nicht eingefahren werden. Nachteil, teuer und schnell verschlissen.


Rein aus Neugier ist aktuell eine Cura 4 mit identischen Belägen montiert.
In Verbindung mit dem Direttissima Hebel noch stärker als die V4, allerdings wird der Hebelweg deutlich länger und die Dosierbarkeit ist spürbar schlechter.

V4 ist und bleibt Benchmark bei der Dosierbarkeit.
Einziger Kritikpunkt an der Öl V4 – die Kolben lassen sich extrem schwer zurückdrücken beim Belagwechsel


----------



## Cr3wstyle (16. Oktober 2020)

Das stimmt das zurückdrücken der Kolben ist schon recht schwer.

Übrigens hätte ich gerade ein Satz DRT Pumpen mit Hope V4 Sätteln abzugeben...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2020)

Transalb schrieb:


> Mittlerweile dauerhaft auf die grünen Pro-Beläge von Galfer
> Die Pro lassen sich ausgezeichnet dosieren, zudem rubbeln sie nicht und müssen nicht eingefahren werden. Nachteil, teuer und schnell verschlissen.


Hast du mal die TS Power Beläge probiert und kannst evtl. vergleichen? Welche Scheibe fährst du?

Nachtrag: gerade gesehen, dass du Hope vented fährst. Warum meinst du, dass man normale Scheiben nicht sicher verwenden kann? Ich habe die TS HD und keine Probleme damit. 


Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens hätte ich gerade ein Satz DRT Pumpen mit Hope V4 Sätteln abzugeben...


Was kommt denn stattdessen?


----------



## Route66 (5. Mai 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die E4 auf Mineralöl umgebaut? Mich würde der Leerweg im Vergleich zur V4 interessieren. Ich bin der Meinung die E4 mit den normalen EPDM Dichtungen stellt die Beläge eher nach.





Symion schrieb:


> Der ist geringer, da weniger Kolbenfläche bewegt wird. Aber sind keine Welten, sondern nur kleine Unterschiede.
> Der Leerweg ist abhängig von der hydraulischen Überstzung und der Nachstellung durch die Kolbendichtung.
> Größere hydrl. Übersetzung sorgt für mehr Kraft an der Bremse, bei größeren Hebelweg.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum einige alte Scheibenbrmsen einen kurzen Leerweg haben und einen sehr harten Druckpunkt haben. Aber auch wenig Bremsleistung bei gleicher Handkraft.



Wollte hier noch mal kurz nachfragen: 
Gibt es umbauten des E4 Sattels ? 
Speziell würd mich das in Verbindung mit dem DRT Geber interessieren   (wobei da aber die angegebenen Lieferzeiten im Moment eh jenseits von gut und böse sind  )

@Symion 
bietest Du die Umbaukits noch an? 

Oder wo kann ich die passenden Quadringe in NBR oder HNBR bekommen? 
Die Maße müssten lt. Hope für den E4 Sattel bei 16 x 2 x 2 mm für alle 4 Stk. sein. 
Der Dichtring für den Entlüftungsnippel hat 4 x 1 mm. 
Was sind die Maße für die Dichtringe der Borecaps?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> Wollte hier noch mal kurz nachfragen:
> Gibt es umbauten des E4 Sattels ?
> Speziell würd mich das in Verbindung mit dem DRT Geber interessieren   (wobei da aber die angegebenen Lieferzeiten im Moment eh jenseits von gut und böse sind  )
> 
> ...


Gibt es nicht mehr bzw. durch den Brexit nur schwer zu beschaffen. Er sucht nach einer neuen Quelle.


----------



## Transalb (21. Mai 2021)

Was? Das Set gibt es nicht mehr? 😪 Hab gerade erst wegen dem Brexit zwei V4 Sättel auf Lager gelegt.
@Route66 der Dichtring am Entlüfternippel kann auch der originale sein - die Abdichtung erfolgt über den Konus und nicht den O-Ring.
Borecap klein ca. 13 x 1,6 mm


----------



## BigMounty (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir damals 2 Reservesets zugelegt und würde die zum alten Preis +Porto abgeben.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThereWillBeCake (23. Mai 2021)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals 2 Reservesets zugelegt und würde die zum alten Preis +Porto abgeben.
> Bei Interesse PN


Ich hätte auch Interesse, ist ein set für beide bremssättel?


----------



## BigMounty (24. Mai 2021)

ThereWillBeCake schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse, ist ein set für beide bremssättel?


Du hast eine Nachricht


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. Mai 2021)

Moinsen.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Belägen gemacht??








						HOPE Bremsbeläge E-Bike für V4, 19,50 €
					

HOPE Bremsbeläge E-Bike für V4 Die E-Bike spezifischen Bremsbeläge von Hope zeichnen sich durch eine besonders hohe thermische Belastbarkeit aus  Deshalb ve




					r2-bike.com


----------



## FelixMC6 (25. Juli 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Top, freut mich das du mit dem Kit und dem Umbau zufrieden bist.
> 
> Der etwas längere Leerweg ggü. der originalen V4 kommt durch den kleineren Geberkolben der DRT (9mm). Damit hat man mehr Power, aber etwas mehr Weg.


Leider finde ich das Kit nicht. Ist das noch irgendwo erhältlich?
Grüße Felix


----------



## Route66 (26. Juli 2021)

Guggsch Du 6 Posts über Deinem


----------



## Symion (27. Juli 2021)

@Route66
@Transalb 
Ich habe neue Dichtungen zum Umbau der Hope Sättel fertigen lassen (V4, E4). Sollten in 1-2 Wochen dann beziehbar sein. Bilder und Anzeigen folgen sobald die Teile das sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juli 2021)

Ich habe zwei V4 Sättel mit Mineralöldichtungen abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Route66 (29. Juli 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> @Route66
> @Transalb
> Ich habe neue Dichtungen zum Umbau der Hope Sättel fertigen lassen (V4, E4). Sollten in 1-2 Wochen dann beziehbar sein. Bilder und Anzeigen folgen sobald die Teile das sind.



danke für die Info   

Jetzt müssten nur noch die Direttissima Geber endlich zeitnah lieferbar sein, dann würd ich mich da mal ran machen  

Jetzt teste ich erst mal die Galfer PRO Beläge in der E4


----------



## danimaniac (29. Juli 2021)

du könntest auch statt auf Mineralöl umbauen das ganze mal mit den Dominion Hebeln versuchen.
Die kosten zwar auch 125€ das Stück... aber hey.. würde ungefähr den gleichen Effekt auf die Bremskraft haben.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juli 2021)

Route66 schrieb:


> danke für die Info
> 
> Jetzt müssten nur noch die Direttissima Geber endlich zeitnah lieferbar sein, dann würd ich mich da mal ran machen
> 
> Jetzt teste ich erst mal die Galfer PRO Beläge in der E4


Habe die lilanen Galfer inzwischen in Betrieb. Bin zeitgleich noch von 203 auf 225 gegangen. Die Kombi ist der Hammer. Ich war vorher nicht wirklich unzufrieden aber jetzt ist es fast brachial.


----------



## Symion (4. August 2021)

Ich habe gute Nachrichten, endlich sind wieder Kits zum Umbau von E4 und V4 Bremssättel auf Mineralöl verfügbar.
Die neuen Dichtungen wurden auf Maß angefertigt und sorgen für einen sehr gleichmäßigen Kolbenlauf und kurze Rückstellwege.
Für alle "Umbauer" der ersten Kits (zwei rote, zwei schwarze Dichtungen), biete ich die 16mm Kantringe vergünstigt an. Damit wird die gleichmäßige Rückstellung aller Kolben verbessert.






						Scheibenbremsen: 879 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 879 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				








						Scheibenbremsen: 879 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 879 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Die neuen Dichtungen wurden auf Maß angefertigt und sorgen für einen sehr gleichmäßigen Kolbenlauf und kurze Rückstellwege.


Bei welchem Leerweg am Hebel landet man dann mit DRT Hebeln? Hast du das mal gemessen? 

Ich fahre aktuell MT7 Sättel an der DRT, da der Leerweg extrem gering ist. Allerdings bekommt man die Scheiben nicht schleiffrei. Die V4 Sättel mit einem etwas größeren Lüftspiel wären perfekt. Am Maxima Geber war mir der Leerweg mit dem alten Dichtungsset aber zu groß.


----------



## Symion (16. September 2021)

Falscher Thread, sorry.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. September 2021)

Deshalb bieten sich Messwerte an, ganz objektiv. DRT-V4 am Hebelende waren ca 27mm.


----------



## Symion (16. September 2021)

Messe knapp 23mm Leerweg bei 67mm Hebelabstand.
Mit neuen / jüngeren Kolben kann es auch nochmal weniger sein.
Der Wechsel von 4 Jahre alten Magura mt7 Sätteln auf Neue hat den Leerweg bei meinem Kollegen deutlich verringert.

Hier ein Bild des hinteren Sattels.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. September 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Dann werde ich mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (9. Oktober 2021)

@Symion : wie schaut’s denn aus bei dir? Sind die neuen Dichtungen verfügbar? Auf Email und PN bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten…


----------



## Symion (9. Oktober 2021)

Hi, sorry war unterwegs. Sollten eigentlich bei dir inzwischen eingetroffen sein.


----------



## MisterXT (10. Oktober 2021)

Eingetroffen ist noch nix aber ich geb dir Bescheid, wenn’s soweit ist!


----------

